# 10 FT Jon Boat Potential



## shadeofgrey1031 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello all, Ive recently bought a 10ft jon boat after being inspired by the video on youtube featuring members boats and by a couple pics i found of another 10 footer with a deck and rear storage. After posting pics and my ideas for my boat on another site i was continously put down and told it was 2 small for my vision. So im kinda hoping someone here will atleast back me a little. Like i stated i want to deck the gap up front, carpet the seats and floor, add some rear storage, fish finder and trolling motor, any other idea, expriences tips and advice will be greatly apprecaited. Im hoping to have the bottom striped and primed by this weekends end


----------



## CarlF (Aug 11, 2009)

I would stick with a floor & maybe some carpet. IMO, it is way to small & narrow for a front casting deck.


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Before going through all the trouble of doing all that work, put in a false level wooden platform (on the water) and stand on it to see how it feels.


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 11, 2009)

> Before going through all the trouble of doing all that work, put in a false level wooden platform (on the water) and stand on it to see how it feels.



Not to crush your hopes but coming from experience its going to be extremely tipsy. Just put the boat in the water and stand on the bench seat as a test. Plus the added weight of deck materials, fishing gear, and another passenger will make it rather heavy. just a though.


----------



## CarlF (Aug 12, 2009)

This really is not a boat capable of being modified to any extent.
With just two people & fishing gear, you are probably going to exceed the weight capacity. 
Add a TM & a battery to that load and you definately will. 
Balance the load well, wear your life jacket and dont take it onto any big water.
If you really want to make a lot of mods to a boat, you need to get something bigger.


----------



## forced2workborn2fish (Aug 12, 2009)

CarlF said:


> This really is not a boat capable of being modified to any extent.
> With just two people & fishing gear, you are probably going to exceed the weight capacity.
> Add a TM & a battery to that load and you definately will.
> Balance the load well, wear your life jacket and dont take it onto any big water.
> If you really want to make a lot of mods to a boat, you need to get something bigger.




very true, the most I've done to my 10' is pole holders and a little storage under the bench seats


----------



## tincansailor (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw a guy with a 10' jon boat with the front decked. He was fishing from the deck and seemed to be stable. I noticed as I passed him that he had some sort of device on the transom that looked like a large rudder. It was made of plywood and looked like it bolted to the transom in some way. I wish I had taken a picture of it but I didn't. The only means of power he had was a trolling motor mounted to the front of the boat. We both were in really calm water.


----------

